# Cannot access password protected samba shares from KDE

## XmainframeX

Hi,

since a samba update some weeks ago I cannot access any password protected samba shares with dolphin anymore: I'm prompted for username and password, enter both and the prompting dialogue window disappears and appears again then when I click on OK. 

Mounting the same shares with mount.cifs works without any problems. 

Opening shares without passwords from KDE works also.

Does anyone have the same problem or probably a solution for this? revdep-rebuild didn't solve the problem.

Thank You so far...

Is there any additional info I should provide?

----------

## XmainframeX

No idea? Anybody?

Is there probably someone who knows all the packages which are involved in establishing a samba connection to a password protected share? Reemerging them and checking their configurations would probably help...

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

Had the same problem after upgrade from 3.0.37 to 3.4.6  :Wink:  ...

My previous install relied on a smbpasswd file, which the new version doesn't use by default.

Check with pdbedit -L -v whether you have one (or more smb-users) installed.

If not, just (re-)add your former smb-users with: smbpasswd -a yourusername

and check again with: pdbedit -L -v

if the user has been added successfully.

I am no Samba-Expert, but at least it worked for me  :Cool:  ...

HTH,

Duncan

----------

## XmainframeX

Hey Duncan,

thanks for the info so far.

I guess the steps you describe are ment to be applied to the server. I played around with pdbedit a bit: I already had a smb-user set up. When I deleted this user, I could not access the concerned shares from a windows pc or with the mount.cifs command from a linux client. Adding the user again made this possible again.

However, I still cannot access those shares which are password protected and mountable with mount.cifs without any problem by using dolphin or any other kde program which supports smb:// paths: I still get the login/password prompt which appears again and again no matter if the provided password is correct or not.

Due to the fact that mount.cifs works but smb:// paths in dolphin do not on exactly the same client system with exactly the same share on the same server, I guess it's a client side problem. 

So my question is once again: Which packages are taking part on establishing a connection from within kde with a smb:// path on the client side?

----------

